# Cricket Muve Music SD Card Full Format?



## nerys71 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a cricket muve music ZTE Score

$30 best buy no contract. I am going to use as a digital dash in the car and for timelapse in "risky" situations where I won't care if I lose the $30 phone. not even going to activate.

anyway it came with a 4gb SD card YEAH ! but you only get 1gb 3gb is dedicated to their music service.

suggestions on reformatting this so I can use the full 4gb?

I already stuffed a 16gb in it for timelapse but would be nice to have an extra 4gb card for my wee little 720p spy cams I used on my rockets.


----------



## drock40 (Mar 16, 2012)

Trying to do the same. Some info i found. 

From KydDynoMyte on slickdeals

"You don't have to wait until you remove Muve, but Sandisk did something special to these cards. You can't see the hidden 3GB partition. The only reported method I haven't been able to try yet (all the others have failed) is:
one guy reported doing this to 3 or 4 Muve cards. He put the sdcard in his Epson wireless network printer card reader and transfered over 3GB to the card and it let him do it, then he was able to reclaim the missing space. Not sure if once you get over 1GB on it if you get the whole missing 3GB back or only the space you write to. Also I hope he didn't have the older bad batch Sandisk sent out that didn't have a blue background and required the AAA SD Card fix on market for Muve to work."

From Sandisk 

 SANDISK SECURE FLASH MEMORY TECHNOLOGY TO POWER NEW CRICKET UNLIMITED “MUVE MUSIC” WIRELESS SERVICE

"With the help of SanDisk, we have created an innovative new way to protect digital content without the use of DRM," said Jeff Toig, vice president and general manager, voice and data products, Cricket. "This solution enables a superior overall experience for Muve Music customers. They will have immediate and easy access to all the music they love while the music industry has the confidence it needs in a secure mobile music solution."


----------



## labsONE (Mar 20, 2012)

The card itself has a specialized firmware on it that locks off that space on the card as the press release shows -- it's a special form of DRM. Could possibly be CPRM/CPPM DRM.

I've tried poking at the card low-level a few ways but it looks like we'd need to somehow re-set the card's firmware with a "normal" card's firmware... possibly. Or potentially try and see if it's a form of CPRM.

Only thing is Google isn't helping me because the only things you'll find is updating _other_ devices' firmware... not the physical card itself.


----------



## spunker88 (Mar 22, 2012)

There is a firmware update for Muve SD cards released by Sandisk on Google Play.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sandisk.shima.fixer

Would it be possible to use apktool to see what this app actually does? Of course you can always just get a new 4GB microsd card for like $5 so it may not be worth the hassle.


----------



## nerys71 (Mar 22, 2012)

$5 is $5 I have 5 of them so thats $25 or 5 memory card's I won't have to buy for my little disposable micro spy cam's if I can get these buggers formatted.


----------



## 209pcs (Jun 1, 2012)

*Hidden files*

Using TestDisk I was able to extract otherwise hidden files from the card, *MuveMusic_v4.db3* and *ComFile.dat*.  MuveMusic_v4.db3 seems to be encrypted, and ComFile.dat had a reference to 'mkdosfs' contained within.  I don't know enough about anything to work with these files, but I figured it was a step closer.  
The card is still showing up as 1GB.

http://www.2shared.com/file/PSG7l1Gs/muvesdfiles.html


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Aug 26, 2012)

Any updates of more space yet???

Thanks in advanced!!!

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## tomcat65 (Oct 4, 2012)

I would like to copy the partition to my 16G card


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Oct 4, 2012)

tomcat65 said:


> I would like to copy the partition to my 16G card

Click to collapse



Are you using this for with service???

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## anto40428 (Oct 4, 2012)

hi hi hi


----------



## tomcat65 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes I have cricket and they give you 1gig of space to use and 3gig for muve. They sell a larger SD card but its still not that big I think it give 1 more gig for the price it is lame

Sent from my M886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Jan 1, 2013)

What happens with a 8 GB or 16GB card. Does it let you us the full space???

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## spunker88 (Jan 1, 2013)

KRAZYADROIDMASTER said:


> What happens with a 8 GB or 16GB card. Does it let you us the full space???
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes, its just a restriction of the included microSD, all other SD cards will work normally. I even tried a 64GB microSD in my Score and it worked perfectly.


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Jan 1, 2013)

That is good news for me I have 16GB card just laying around I can use.

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## Davedfox (Apr 5, 2013)

*How to fully format your muve music sd card*

HEY GUYS,
WANT TO FORMAT YOUR MUVE SD CARD FROM 1 TO 4 GB WELL HERE YOU GO.....

MUVE MUSIC 4 GB SD CARD IS MAINLY GOT FROM MUVE MUSIC PLANS SO HERE'S WHAT YOU HAVE TO DO...

1) connect your sd card via your sd card reader or anything else that does the job right..

2)Then download file Drive increaser 2

3)Extract the file and open up Drive Increaser 2..

4)Put the letter of your drive..for example if u have the letter (F u will put F..

5)Choose a name for your Sd card

6) Type the name again to start and Done...check your sd card you will have 3.99GB


IF U HAVE ANY PROBLEMS TRY THIS..OPEN DRIVE INCREASER SELECT DRIVE AND PRESS ENTER TWO TIMES...(DONT PUT THE NAME FOR THE SD CARD U CAN CHANGE THE DRIVE NAME LATER BY LEFT CLICKING THE DRIVE AND RENAME..)

HOPED THIS HELPED =)


----------



## nerys71 (Apr 5, 2013)

anyone familiar with this drive increaser? scam? malware? where to get it ?


----------



## blackscorpio06 (Apr 23, 2013)

Stay away, it does nothing, though cleared the malwarebytes test. I don't know if I am still infected with something else.


----------



## rishdev (Jun 16, 2013)

It works. I tried it and it opened up the whole 4GB of data. Just google "muze sd format" the first hit should be a blogspot page, then the link goes to zippyshare. Sorry, won't let me post the links.


----------



## spunker88 (Jun 22, 2013)

rishdev said:


> It works. I tried it and it opened up the whole 4GB of data. Just google "muze sd format" the first hit should be a blogspot page, then the link goes to zippyshare. Sorry, won't let me post the links.

Click to collapse



Tried this out and it doesn't work. It makes the SD card report 4GB of space but I tried transferring a 2GB file to the SD card and after it had transferred the first GB I got an error. This means its still only 1GB of actual space available.


----------



## ironhide602 (Jun 23, 2013)

209pcs said:


> Using TestDisk I was able to extract otherwise hidden files from the card, *MuveMusic_v4.db3* and *ComFile.dat*.  MuveMusic_v4.db3 seems to be encrypted, and ComFile.dat had a reference to 'mkdosfs' contained within.  I don't know enough about anything to work with these files, but I figured it was a step closer.
> The card is still showing up as 1GB.
> 
> http://www.2shared.com/file/PSG7l1Gs/muvesdfiles.html

Click to collapse



do you think these files or the muve music partition can be moved to another sdcard like a non muve sdcard. i would like to use a bigger card but still be able to use muve music.


----------



## nerys71 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a cricket muve music ZTE Score

$30 best buy no contract. I am going to use as a digital dash in the car and for timelapse in "risky" situations where I won't care if I lose the $30 phone. not even going to activate.

anyway it came with a 4gb SD card YEAH ! but you only get 1gb 3gb is dedicated to their music service.

suggestions on reformatting this so I can use the full 4gb?

I already stuffed a 16gb in it for timelapse but would be nice to have an extra 4gb card for my wee little 720p spy cams I used on my rockets.


----------



## kingjameslv702 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Solution*

Fond out how to access the 3 gb heredavedfoxs--post.blogspot(dot)com


----------



## hmz1063 (Apr 16, 2014)

search on youtube  ERH0i7NFp-I
See if this work.


----------



## Peach.Pit88 (Aug 21, 2014)

*Help*

//Hey,
  // I see that everyone has the 4GB muve music card... I was able to format a 4GB card and get the full 4GB but I have a 8GB card that has 5GB //for the Muve music and 3 for personal. I tried formatting the 8GB card the same way i did the 4GB one but no matter what i can only free 4GB....  //If anyone has an idea of how to do this, that would be most helpful.

// In order to format your 4GB card download the utilitymediafire.com/download/aall71ac0c3xkad/Drive+expander.zip[/url]
//unzip files; open Drive Increaser 2; rename the SD Card (enter the name you want for it); choose drive name; choose drive name again and it //should be complete. If it works for you, you will now have a 4GB SD card.

//DO NOT REFORMAT SD CARD, If you reformat the SD Card you are going to have to run the program again

Sorry i cant post a link yet but you can copy and paste the link from above...


----------



## carpenter940 (Sep 24, 2014)

Peach.Pit88 said:


> //Hey,
> // I see that everyone has the 4GB muve music card... I was able to format a 4GB card and get the full 4GB but I have a 8GB card that has 5GB //for the Muve music and 3 for personal. I tried formatting the 8GB card the same way i did the 4GB one but no matter what i can only free 4GB....  //If anyone has an idea of how to do this, that would be most helpful.
> 
> // In order to format your 4GB card download the utilitymediafire.com/download/aall71ac0c3xkad/Drive+expander.zip[/url]
> ...

Click to collapse



 I don't have one of these cards but I was just reading the problems you guys are having and thought I help out. I can only get you part way there...
If you EDIT the *Drive Increaser 2.bat* file you'll see the line *mkdosfs -n %NAME% -v %letter%: 8386900*, the 8386900 is a block count for a 4 gb card. You'll have to change that number to indicate a 8 GB card's block count.

Now here is where I run into the problem of not getting you all the way there... an actual block count on a 4GB card should be 8388608, not 8386900, that's a -1708 difference. 

A block count on a 8GB card is 16777216 (2*8388608)... I'm not sure if a -1708 difference should be applied to the new amount in the .bat file or if it should be doubled.

If you want to try it I'd suggest doubling it and inserting 16773800 into the .bat file, you may end up with a card that's only 7.9GB but at least you wont go over.


----------



## heat_walk (Sep 24, 2014)

*Thanks*



carpenter940 said:


> I don't have one of these cards but I was just reading the problems you guys are having and thought I help out. I can only get you part way there...
> If you EDIT the *Drive Increaser 2.bat* file you'll see the line *mkdosfs -n %NAME% -v %letter%: 8386900*, the 8386900 is a block count for a 4 gb card. You'll have to change that number to indicate a 8 GB card's block count.
> 
> Now here is where I run into the problem of not getting you all the way there... an actual block count on a 4GB card should be 8388608, not 8386900, that's a -1708 difference.
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks! Ill give it a try


----------

